# "Mountain Goat' Paul Roberts plays original composition on 5-string guitar in reentrant gGDGD tuning



## Paul Roberts (Oct 10, 2020)

The recording features a regular classical guitar, but strung with five strings instead of six, with the highest string replacing the lowest, referred to as "reentrant tuning." The high G in this case is used as a drone and rhythmic device for the melody to work off of.


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

Very interesting,sounds Mountain Goatie ,very rustic !


----------

